# Enjoy the board so far.



## musclemeds (Aug 21, 2011)

Came over from JM, seems to be a very good board.  Glad to see things are a little more active over on this board than others.  Here to educate and learn from others.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*musclemeds* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## agababryn (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi welcome on board


----------



## squigader (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome dude! Yeah it's a lot more active.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## longworthb (Aug 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## mother (Aug 27, 2011)

hi


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

welcome


----------



## MTB81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------

